# Need recommendations - down to 3



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

My K2 is almost a week old    and needs clothes  

My biggest concern would be protection. I can't count the number of times I've dropped my cell.... And I'm scared of damaging my K2  

So which case / cover would you recommend for someone that is worried about dropping their K2?

And if you don't mind answering.... which cover / case do you have?

Thanks!


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

Oberon! I have the Tree of Life in saddle and I'm conteplating purchasing at least two different designs/colors so I can change them out when I start a new book. You could definitely say I'm sold on their products.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I've owned a M-Edge (I sold it - didn't like the bulkiness of the one I bought), a Mivizu Sleek (never use it), Oberon Tree of Life in saddle with corners (sold it, didn't like the corners) and Oberon Dragonfly Pond in sky blue with velcro - LOVE IT.  The velcro is perfect for me and I love Oberon products.  I feel like they really protect my K2 and will definitely own more Oberon in the future.  HTH.

Edit:

I just remembered that I recently dropped my K2 down a flight of stairs (yeah, it was terrifying) and my Oberon protected it completely - what a relief!!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I have Oberon Tree of Life in green, with corners.  I love it!  I originally had an Amazon cover, with hinges.  It worked fine but once I saw Oberon...  I initially bought a journal cover and slipped the Amazon cover inside but then I started seeing pictures and hearing people who had their Kindle cracked from the hinges.  

I like that the Oberon is sturdy without being overly bulky and I think it protects Hermione (my K2) very nicely.  And it is beautiful eye candy to boot


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the M-edge Platform. Shawna used the word bulky to describe her M-edge cover.
I would agree to a point. I do wish it were less bulky, but then I don't think I'd feel as 
comfortable with protection. I have never actually dropped my K. It actually slid off the bed
this morning. But because of the cover I had no doubt it was fine. 
I also have a Mivizu, which I kind of like. But I love the pockets on my M-edge and the light.
I use the light nightly. 
Good luck. Let us know what you decide.
deb


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have 2 Bobarra's that I LOVE and I'm hoping to order a trendy digital laser engraved Custom cover soon


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I have an Oberon Forest in Fern with corners, and LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!

I originally had the Amazon cover but didn't like it (too blah). I then had an M-Edge Prodigy, which was better but wasn't "it" either - the "in-hand feeling" was just not right!

I then took the plunge with Oberon, and no regrets there: the "in-hand" feeling is perfect, nice to the touch, and I actually really like the slight heftiness. I am considering other Oberons now...

Oh, and I also bought a JavoEdge Polynesian flip case which is really nice too: very light, the easel works great for hands-free reading, but still: not getting over the Oberon


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

Casse - I don't have a case yet, but what I can speak on is what you're going through! I've been up nights trying to make this decision! There's at least one thing about all of the popular cases and covers that I don't like, so I've decided to save my money and get a custom case made. If I was going to buy a pre-made, it would be Oberon, or maybe the OCTO Travel Case.

Do you sew? I've read on the net where people have purchased pieces of 1/2" soft foam and sewed it so their favorite fabric surrounds the foam that is on both sides of the Kindle, but it still opens up like a book, a little bulky but very light and virtually damage-proof from normal drops. A simple, completely customizable solution for you.

I hope you don't miss any sleep like I have over deciding on a case!

Best wishes,
Scott


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I have several m-Edge Prodigy leather covers. I find them bulky enough to protect my Kindle, but not too bulk to carry around or stick in my bag to go somewhere. The e-Luminator light that goes with them is icing on the cake - compact, adds very little weight, stays in the cover while using or not. A perfect combination for my needs.

I don't work for m-Edge, nor do I get any compensation or products in exchange (or as a thank-you) for recommending them. I just like their products. 

Have fun exploring and deciding!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I started slow & cheap - my K2 came with an Amazon cover (works great), but then after the enablers got a hold of me I just had to jazz it up and got a skin. First one was from MyTego, which was a custom I designed from a piece of fabric. I loved adding the color and soon I decided I 'needed" a different cover and bought an M-Edge Prodigy (used) from this forum - LOVE IT! I use a Mighty Bright Xtra Flex 2 led light. I then got a bit fancier and opted to design (with forum help) an even better skin, from a piece of fabric I bought. This current skin was purchased though DecalGirl (I also have a BB skin).

Now I hope to report I have an Oberon cover in another 6 days, but that will depend on my hubby's ability to crack my myriad of gift hints. I know some say it will be heavier, but I almost always read in bed.

Good luck with your millions of choices!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Oops, forgot about a few things - tried a TrendyDigital cover's cover - a very pretty fabric cover that is almost a slipcover for the Amazon (or similar) cover. I also beta tested a great basic cover from Grantwood Technologies.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a tuff-luv platform style. I think it provides great protection.


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

_I don't have a K2, but in case this helps anyone..._

I started with an M-Edge Executive Leather cover for my K1, but I'm currently using (and loving) an Oberon. They're both well made. And in terms of drop protection, I'd says they're equal: both look like they'd do a good job of protecting the Kindle in many situations... though I haven't had occasion to test it out.

I liked the color and design of the M-Edge very much EXCEPT for the room they added for their e-luminator light. The extra space made it difficult to hold and harder to fold back - at least for me. I know people who've purchased the light and, therefore, love the convenience of the M-Edge. So, if having an integrated light is a convenience you'll like, you can't go wrong with the M-Edge. But the extra, unused space just wasn't for me.

Because it doesn't have the extra space, the Oberon takes up less room in my purse. It's also very sturdy and feels like it will provide very good drop protection. It feels great in my hand and folds back quite nicely. Plus the cover design is truly beautiful.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Casse, most of the covers on the market do a pretty good job of protecting the K2.  You should probably steer away from the cases that don't stay on all the time and are just for storage because, while they provide great protection, you're better off not taking the Kindle out of its case at all.  Other than that, the question is what style works best for you and the way you use your Kindle.  

Does it matter to you how slim or bulky the case is?
Is weight important to you or not?
Do you like no pockets or lots of pockets?
Do you need protection against the elements? 

Etc., etc.  Let us know what your preferences are and we can let you know what your options are.  Some of us have made a part-time job of searching for the perfect case.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Casse, most of the covers on the market do a pretty good job of protecting the K2. You should probably steer away from the cases that don't stay on all the time and are just for storage because, while they provide great protection, you're better off not taking the Kindle out of its case at all. Other than that, the question is what style works best for you and the way you use your Kindle.
> 
> Does it matter to you how slim or bulky the case is?
> Is weight important to you or not?
> ...


I guess the sleeve I was considering may not be the best route as it's used only for storage.

Of the questions asked:

Weight - a consideration as I read mostly sitting up in my recliner holding the K2. Maybe I could lean it on a 
pillow to minimize the weight? My wrists get sore so that's a concern.

Pockets - Would prefer no pockets.

Protection againt elemnts - well yes me  and it would be nice in case of the "oops" like my cell


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I only somewhat agree on the case vs. cover issue, because the bigger question there is how you prefer to read your kindle. There are plenty of people on this board who read without a cover because they prefer the thin feel & light weight of the kindle _sans clothes_.

I've done it both ways, and my findings are below. I have periodic hand & wrist problems due to illness, so weight & grip are something I keep a careful eye on.

1st cover: Oberon Dragonfly Pond (original design) in Fern. Beautiful. Excellent protection. Too heavy, too bulky, ultimately didn't like the corners covering my lovely DecalGirl skin. Did I mention too heavy? I would slip the K2 out of the cover just to read it. Leather soft enough to scratch easily, so I always felt I needed it in it's own bag before I put it into a purse. Used it for about 2 months. Gave it to a friend.

2nd cover: Amazon Kindle cover (recovered with own fabric). Nice & light & slim compared to the Oberon. Loved the look of the hinges; hated the potential for breakage and the lack of a way to secure the right hand side of the device to the cover. Currently sitting in a drawer.

1st sleeve: Naked Borsa Bella sleeve (now called the Small). Lovely appearance, excellently made. However, I never felt the screen was safe in this bag as all there is to protect it is two layers of light padding. There's nothing at all to spread the impact if something accidentally connects with the Kindle while in a purse or other bag. Now a case to hold cables when I travel. I have four other BB bags though, so this isn't a slam on the products. 

2nd sleeve: TrendyDigital Simplicity. I have one of the first ones they produced. Lightweight but still protective; the K2 took a fall onto tile while in it and sustained no damage. I read the Kindle without a cover while using this one exclusively. I like mine a lot and have had no issues with it; there's a full review I posted on it in the Reviews section. Others have previously noted quality control issues, I'm not sure where things are on that problem, so it's worth investigating. Decided I preferred reading with a cover, so currently keeping the Amazon cover company in the drawer.

3rd cover: Mivizu Slim Fit. Sigh. I love this case. I really do. Thin, light, floating appearance, got used to the easel function very quickly. But the quality on it is horrid straight out of the box; poor quality materials, poorly made, edges began splitting within one month's use. If I had paid the price they're currently charging, I'd be utterly livid. As it was, I caught their first day of sale deal, and even at the $11 total I spent, there are times I think I still overpaid. Mostly hangs out with the others.

4th cover: Noreve. Still on the fence about this one, and probably always will be. Lighter than the Oberon, love the sandy vintage leather, love the floating look, plenty protective, decently constructed. Vintage leathers are already somewhat distressed looking, so when my keys scratch it a little, I don't even notice. Heavier than it should be due to the useless pockets--they rest against the front of the kindle, so anything you put in them bulges out against the screen--poor design. Probably overpriced, make sure you get it on sale. And terrible, horrible, no good, very bad customer service. If your order has no problems, terrific. If it does, be prepared to be extremely proactive in chasing them down. Mine took over 8 weeks to arrive & numerous contacts with the vendor. Having said that, this has been my daily use cover since it finally arrived in mid-August, and I have no plans to change it.


----------



## adamk77 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have the Oberon cover with the corners. 

1. Beautiful design.
2. Protects very well.
3. Seems very well made and durable.
4. Weight -- I don't find it too heavy or distracting at all. In fact, I kind of like the extra heft. It feels great in my hands.
5. Corners - Maybe I'm weird, but like the way corners look. It adds to the "old and authentic" look of the Oberon covers.
6. I love the way it smells.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

On the Corners vs Hinges, I'd go with corners.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hinges scare me, I didn't want velcro though the look is nice..

For my K1, I had a minisuit that came with a light and was adequate but not something to "love". But it was light and it was a flip back and so you could set it up on a table or desk.

K2 I first had a leather platform M-Edge and I loved it. It worked fine, looked good, etc.

But then I finally was able to get the Gingko pattern in Oberon in fern color and that took time, but that is all I've used since then.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> But then I finally was able to get the Gingko pattern in Oberon in fern color and that took time, but that is all I've used since then.


This is one of the covers that I'm considering  Does the pattern seem similar to palm tree leaves  Also does it fold back easily? I've read that the wrap around covers are stiffer than the other patterns?

The other two covers I'm considering are the Oberon wave in sky blue or Oberon butterfly in sky blue.

Of those three which one would you guys choose?

Also how long does it take to get Oberon covers? I have a trip coming up and want to make sure I have it in time


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Casse - I have an Oberon and I LOVE it!  If you decide to get an Oberon don't have it shipped UPS.  That's how I had it shipped and I think they walked to Indiana from California!    At least it did feel that way because it did take nearly a week to reach me.

If a little extra weight doesn't bother you, the Oberon is a great choice.  I find that it doesn't bother me because I usually prop it up on a pillow when I'm reading so it's pretty hands free.  With the cover folded over it provides a little slip-resistance when propped also.


----------



## krista8794 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have the Periscope case (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00279VK9W/ref=ox_ya_oh_product?tag=kbpst-20) and I really love it so far. There is a battery-operated light built in so I didn't have to buy one of the other clip on lights and the case itself is nice quality leather.

I also just ordered a skin from Decal Girl but it's not in yet.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Casse said:


> This is one of the covers that I'm considering  Does the pattern seem similar to palm tree leaves  Also does it fold back easily? I've read that the wrap around covers are stiffer than the other patterns?
> 
> The other two covers I'm considering are the Oberon wave in sky blue or Oberon butterfly in sky blue.
> 
> ...


I had the Oberon Tree of Life, never had any trouble with it folding back. Now I have the purple Butterfly - again, no problems folding it back. 
Get the design you like best - no one can answer that one for you. It's a hard decision, I know - I think that's why I got my Tree of Life on eBay, then traded for the Butterfly with a member here (actually with her husband) - didn't have to decide! But I do still look at the fern Avenue of Trees and the red Sun....
As far as shipping goes, unless you're on the West Coast I'd choose USPS Priority Mail - it's supposed to get it to you within 3 days once Oberon has it ready.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

With regards to shipping: I live on the East coast. I ordered my last Oberon on a Tuesday (and it was with a specific request to leave the felt out - so I'm sure they only started "working" on the cover after I had placed the order) and got it on the Saturday of that same week!!!!! I went with the standard USPS shipping


----------



## krista8794 (Nov 10, 2009)

These Oberon cases are freaking beautiful.

I wish I had seen some of these before I got mine, although I still love mine too.  It's just not as pretty.  Maybe the skin will help jazz it up.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

My gf stands by her oberon, and she has corners.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My thinking is that there are really two different circumstances where your Kindle may need protection--

1) If you want a folder-type cover that holds the Kindle inside and opens up like a book, you need one sort of cover. This has the advantage that it is on at all times, even when you are reading. It has the disadvantage that it often doesn't protect the Kindle perfectly.

2) There are also what are sometimes called "sleeves" that totally enclose and surround the Kindle. They provide better protection than the folder covers, but are not on the Kindle at all when you are reading it.

For myself, I like fondling and caressing the bare naked body of my Kindle as I read it  so I have a sleeve!

I usually read my Kindle in sedentary and controlled circumstances (easy chair at home, or an airliner seat) and don't feel a great threat that I will drop it. And sexual innuendo aside, I do prefer just to hold my Kindle like a tablet, and I don't feel a need to have it in two hands like a book. But I want good protection for the Kindle when it is around the house, and while it is being carried to the airport. Thus my choice of a sleeve. There are a lot of them available, but I chose this Belkin one at the same time I ordered my Kindle 2. Good zippers, light weight, a reasonable level of protection:

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Neoprene-Kindle-Display-Generation/dp/B001NPDA44/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1258160131&sr=1-1

My Belkin case doesn't have any protection other than a very mild padding to protect the fragile screen, so I am considering getting this case for travel use. It contains a rigid panel on one side to give a little bit of screen protection. And it is large enough that it may be able to hold the Kindle and some folder-type covers, though that has to be checked on a case-by-case (hee hee) basis!

http://www.amazon.com/Built-E-LH10-BLK-7-Inch-10-Inch-Hoodie/dp/B001N44UI0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1258160155&sr=1-2

I haven't seen this second case in person yet, but it appears quite a bit bulkier than the Belkin one.


----------

